# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Помогите, пожалуйста. Андроид. Рекламная программа adware.Airpush.28.origin

## Evgenn

Как избавиться от рекламной программы adware.Airpush.28.origin.
Dr Web определяет ее и файл com.android.iqc.apk но не лечит и не удаляет. В ручную файл тоже не удаляется. файл в папке sistem
При заходе в браузер сразу перекидывает на yoyogame постоянно на весь экран выскакивает реклама, которую нельзя закрыть.

Помогите пожалуйста

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Как крайний вариант, это провести сброс телефона, не забудьте забекапить критичные данные. А пока вот довольно полезная статья

----------

